# Good advice for most of us...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

In the culmination of another tournament season and in the wake of the X-Series mess I thought this might be a good read for some of us...

http://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/79261/We-Need-More-Humility-in-Fishing


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank's for posting that.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice post Cull'in.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Great post cullin!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this Cull'in!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

> Instead of spending our energy discrediting fellow anglers, it&#8217;s important that we use our individual talents and abilities to grow this magnificent sport. Fishing is a brotherhood and we need to be there to pull each other up, not push others down.


Nuff said!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Nuff said!


Yep thats exactly why a lot of great fishermen dont fish with egos 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Story of my life a couple days of the week.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Good stuff


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Amen Brother!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Great article.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

That was a good read thanks for posting, I am not near an expert but I have come in contact with quite a few. I relate to how you felt. A lot of these experts wont even say hi to a guy like me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> That was a good read thanks for posting, I am not near an expert but I have come in contact with quite a few. I relate to how you felt. A lot of these experts wont even say hi to a guy like me.


I'd love to finally say hi to you dragon! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A+

There's no enemy,but ourselves... and Culln's jigs


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Bad Bub I know we would know each other by looks but not by name. I will be glad to see you also and will be looking for your boat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

greendragon said:


> Bad Bub I know we would know each other by looks but not by name. I will be glad to see you also and will be looking for your boat.


There's no doubt. Sometimes I wonder just how many guys in the parking lot, are ones i've talked to on here or other forums. I just feel weird walking up and asking.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

